# Releases



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of releases do you all use? Im thinking about finally getting a nice one. I also might try a thumb release. The release I have know is just the cheap cabelas one but it does the job.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

If your looking for a wrist strap, Scott has a great selection of them. I use the Scott little goose.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i just use a pro release inc. kind, i keep debating getting a tru fire but i like mine because it has 2 roller wheels and it uses force against eachother so it doesnt slip off.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I use the Hot Shot Tempest, Spot Hogg Saturday Night Special and some Carters.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

spott hog makes a release? huh, i might check that out. i kinda want to try out spot hog.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wrist strap: tru ball beast
if i was to buy a hand held for 3d 
Handle: Carter


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a stack of truballs at home: absolute, absolute360, little xtreme, pro diamond xtreme, ht, tru tension 4, tru tension ultra 3, sweet spot II

for a trigger i'm really happy with the absolute and absolute 360, they are both very nice releases. I give a nod to the 360 because i can isolate torque, but the absolute has shot as many 300's

for a wrist strap, if you don't wanna break the bank, per se, i would get a short n sweet. Very nice releases. I liked them a little more than the beast, but the beast that i have played with wasn't setup for me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I use a Scott Little Goose and I have it shortened so my finger is wrapped/curled around it and I use it like a back-tension where I squeeze the trigger and pull my wrist back and then it will go off and works like a back-tension release for me.
I would like to try a HTM In-Line release but I would have to try it first before buying it since they cost $140, but the idea of the trigger being in the index finger groove of the release and it obviously having a wrist strap since of the triger thing makes it really nice, it's the one Jim Burnworth uses but my little goose does perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya th short n sweet is a nice one too, and I kinda like the assasin but I'm not too much of a fan of the pull trigger to open jaws, let up to close since to me that would almost be a little bit harder to use back tension with.


N7709K said:


> i got a stack of truballs at home: absolute, absolute360, little xtreme, pro diamond xtreme, ht, tru tension 4, tru tension ultra 3, sweet spot II
> 
> for a trigger i'm really happy with the absolute and absolute 360, they are both very nice releases. I give a nod to the 360 because i can isolate torque, but the absolute has shot as many 300's
> 
> for a wrist strap, if you don't wanna break the bank, per se, i would get a short n sweet. Very nice releases. I liked them a little more than the beast, but the beast that i have played with wasn't setup for me


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

tru ball...used them for a while. Also christian owned!


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

tru fire


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I shoot all Scott but mostly my Longhorn.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I just started shooting compound a few weeks ago and i am shooting a back tenison release. I have a Carter Solution 2 has a safety which is nice


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> ya th short n sweet is a nice one too, and I kinda like the assasin but I'm not too much of a fan of the pull trigger to open jaws, let up to close since to me that would almost be a little bit harder to use back tension with.


with any strap release where the trigger isn't static it is very hard to shoot back tension with it and not just squeeze the trigger. Scotts i've shot have been very nice, but i'm still a fan on a solid no travel trigger and a hook


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

For wrist strap i love the tru-ball sniper. For backtension and thumb trigger i would go with the scott black hole, Tru-ball HT, or the Carter Target 4, or the Stan Shootoff


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

scott longhorn and fletcher fletch hunter.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

have a scott something not sure


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

camo25 said:


> tru ball...used them for a while. Also christian owned!


ya that's what I like about them, tat's why I have an axcel sight on my Mathews bow which is also Christian owned!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> with any strap release where the trigger isn't static it is very hard to shoot back tension with it and not just squeeze the trigger. Scotts i've shot have been very nice, but i'm still a fan on a solid no travel trigger and a hook


ya ikwum, and ya those kind are pretty nice. the reason I have a little goose is because it was recommended to me by an archery shop owner so I could improve my shooting with squeezing the trigger and pulling with my wrist instead of what I had which was a release that was too long where the tip of my finger was on the trigger and I would not squeeze it like I should, but that's the reason why I have my scott since it was recommended to me and it did improve my shooting by a lo!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you think the tru ball max 4 pro is good?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

.22, the max 4 pro is a refined pro diamond. I have a pro diamond and it is a nice release for hunting. Hook it on the string and its all ready when its time to shoot just grab ahold and shoot.

the max 4, like the pro diamond, doesn't have an independent trigger set. So you pull the trigger teh jaws open, release the trigger jaws close. For hunting they are very nice, but they are not the easiest to shoot consistent since the thumbpeg isn't static and it has a rather large amount of travel as compared to most thumb triggers.

If you have any questions about truballs specifically or other releases, feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i have the scott little goose delux it come with 3 different triggers i like for hunting and 3d


----------



## ImAHoytMan (Feb 1, 2011)

I shoot a Scott BlackHole, I love it, it bumped my score up 10 points from shooting a thumb release. I also tried a Tru Ball HT and like that one a lot.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i shot a hot shot temptest, hot shot infinity, carter target 4, tru fire 3d hunter, and a whalen hooker back tension


----------



## 2 BLADE HUNTER (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been using a Cobra Green mamba for 6 years now.....I love it.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I ended up getting the Tru Fire 3D Hunter.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Thanks guys, I ended up getting the Tru Fire 3D Hunter.


my favorite i have


----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

I use a Whalens hooker releases for 3d. It is a back tension though. For hunting i use a carter insatiable 3. It is a great release i used it for 3d last year but i found my scores improved by like 30 points on the course when i went to back tension.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

depending on what style of achery, hunting or target. i use a truball HT backtension 3 finger. I love it. For hunting i use a short and sweet. But get the newer short and sweet because the wrist strap is a different material and a lot more flexible and comfortable.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> depending on what style of achery, hunting or target. i use a truball HT backtension 3 finger. I love it. For hunting i use a short and sweet. But get the newer short and sweet because the wrist strap is a different material and a lot more flexible and comfortable.


 I thought you shot Zenith?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I love my Truball Absolute 360 and my Truball BT Gold. They are awesome releases! Also really like the Stan Shootoff


----------



## h2storer (Jan 11, 2010)

I love my Fuse... made by Scott


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

For target I really like my Zenith hinge. It's simple and shoots great. I used to shoot a Stan SX2 but it just wasn't for me; it was really comfortable and had a great trigger but I just never could get used to the style. My Zenith isn't as fancy but I shoot really well with it.

For hunting I shoot a Scott Silverhorn. It's also a really nice release.


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

been using my tru ball tru tension for three years now and it is still shooting as good as the day I got it. If I were to upgrade I would either get the tru ball HT or the sweet spot 2. as for a trigger I would go with the tru ball short-n-sweet. as for a thumb, take your pick on one of the tru balls. As you can tell I'm a fan of tru ball.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

strictly scott releases here


----------

